# Copake Nov 13 Auction Nice original1936 Schwinn Motorbike



## biker (Oct 13, 2021)

Is that chain guard correct?


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 13, 2021)

Some quick research would answer that question


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 13, 2021)

biker said:


> Is that chain guard correct?
> 
> View attachment 1495063
> 
> ...



It appears it is not correct


----------



## ricobike (Oct 13, 2021)

Absolutely correct.....for a Westfield.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 13, 2021)

Absolutely correct, for a 42 Schwinn,



New World.


----------



## bobcycles (Oct 13, 2021)

what a nice "as found" piece, not collectorized


----------



## biker (Oct 13, 2021)

Does it appear the front part of the front fender has had some bad paint work done to it? Bad pin stripping. Also the rear rack color is a bit darker than the frame.


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Oct 20, 2021)

Possibly the front fender was trimmed a hair, and the tank graphics were touched up too.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 20, 2021)

That chain guard was an all-purpose model that appeared on several types of bikes from several makers. I think it's the version with the extra mounting holes to accommodate various frames, including both ballooners and lightweights. It's not a bad chain guard and it's reasonably well-made. I've seen them as both factory and aftermarket items. You'd have to look at the mounting situation, paint lines, wear, etc. to determine if original to a particular bike. It looks off to me on that one, just going by the pictures.


----------

